# what does f1,f2,f3...etc..etc..



## Marco (Oct 19, 2006)

stand for?

Was browsing orchid in and some of his plants say f# generation.


----------



## couscous74 (Oct 19, 2006)

I believe that refers to generations of breeding.
F1 is first generation, F2 is second, etc...


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 19, 2006)

The F is short for 'filial'. Don't worry about it, it is latin.

And yes, it stands for generations. F1 is first generation from founder (it can be any founder pair, it doesn't have to be wild collected). F2 is the progeny from the F1, etc. It really a device breeders use to keep track of what generation they are on.


----------



## cdub (Oct 19, 2006)

F-1...hit!! You sunk my battleship.


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 19, 2006)

cdub said:


> F-1...hit!! You sunk my battleship.


 
Ha ha. Ah, the memories come FLOODING back. 

Why is it that lame puns are so easy to come up with?


----------



## Mahon (Oct 19, 2006)

I believe the 'F' in the generations is to denote that it is the 'offspring' of the previous generation (Latin; filius, filial). F1 is the first offspring, F2 is the result from a cross of the F1 generation, etc... Please correct me if I am wrong... 

-PM


----------



## ScottMcC (Oct 21, 2006)

From my limited knowledge, there is of course a finite limit to how many generations you should breed something, but some degree of breeding also results in improved characteristics. 

It's kinda like the Spanish Hapsburgs... http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/pda/A3152765?s_id=1

note the rise to power, greatness, and then eventual stupidity. The last and least of them was the result of several generations of inbreeding. And now you know why overbreeding is bad. :wink:


----------

